# Socapex cable weights....



## KnightLightPro (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello all.....I am wondering if anybody out there would have the weights for 25', 50', 75', and 125' socapex cable. Got a coworker who is doing weight calculations for the rig and is trying to be as accurate as possible.

Thanks


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 2008)

KnightLightPro said:


> Hello all.....I am wondering if anybody out there would have the weights for 25', 50', 75', and 125' socapex cable. Got a coworker who is doing weight calculations for the rig and is trying to be as accurate as possible.
> Thanks



Gauge? Number of conductors?

In common usage you can often find 12/19, 12/14, 14/19, and 14/14.

Weight decreases roughly in that order.

I usually estimate that 50' of mult+breakout equals ~50lbs, but that's certainly not an exact number.

--Sean


----------



## len (Feb 8, 2008)

If it's 2K, I always figure 1# per foot. 

Don't forget to include data cable, clamps, brackets, and the weight of the motors and other rigging as well, if you're figuring the total weight per point.


----------



## digitaltec (Feb 8, 2008)

KnightLightPro,

2K Socapex is 0.6 pounds per foot and 1K Socapex is 0.4 pounds per foot.

If you need any other weights let me know.


----------



## ship (Feb 8, 2008)

is that 12/18 conductor or 12/14 conductor? Very important factor. Believe if I remember correctly a 12/14 at 200' is about 100#.


----------

